# mk2 front bumper on mk1



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

can it be done? does the mk2 bumper fit the mk1? without changing the lights etc straight bumper on off swap?

Matt


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Errmm...In a word....

NO...

Think the Mk11 is slightly wider...


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

mk 11? what about the mk 1? lol nah i had a feeling it wouldnt just found a really cheap 1 so thought id ask. 
cheers matt


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

matt you might want check out this - saw on ebay last week - I think looks hot!







What do you think? £255 + £45 P & P Inc Grill







thoughts? matt


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ebay link please mate?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Now it may be the camera lense, but that looks awful!

I'm really tempted by a big grill bumper (just can't afford it); but that one looks funny for some reason.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought that but I took some of the Rieger Kit I really liked at the TT event08. Really LOVED the car, 100% was buying the kit. Came home looked at pictures. BLOODY awful lol

I think its because it looks so 2D, you can't get the bend in the grill. Happens on shots of PPI as well.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

That's one of the worst styles of new type front bumpers i've seen and if its from poland the quality probably isn't very good and will work out more expensive with additional work required to fit them. (Matt u know what i mean)

IMHO the best versions are made by PPI and Reiger, the latter of which looks great especially with that centre splitter on mattee's car!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Item number: 180309289523http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UK-AUDI-TT-FR...14&_trkparms=72:1299|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318 sorry wasn't sure if could post links matt


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mattee has neither of those bumpers. Sorry mate.

He has a cheaper one can't remember where from think its scandanvian??? Might be wrong. Its not Rieger or PPI though. Ill try to find a pic but I'm being quite honest. Straight on single frame grills look crap in pictures because they look flat.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it may be the blades & scoops that do it. It doesn't seem to flow right. Looks like a bubbly front end, and not the meaner look you'd hope from a bigger grill.

It looks like the PPI front bumper but with blades and fog light rings.

But the image does look fisheyed a bit which probably doesn't help.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't think you can beat the looks of the carline bumper.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

PPI does look alot better, than the polish ebay offering


----------



## philz (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is anywhere where you can buy just foglights like this but for the standard bumper?


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

philz said:


> Does anyone know if there is anywhere where you can buy just foglights like this but for the standard bumper?


I have only seen one. The work was done by a body shop using some B6 S4 lower grills IIRC. These pictures don't do justice to how perfect it looks in person.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Naresh said:


> That's one of the worst styles of new type front bumpers i've seen and if its from poland the quality probably isn't very good and will work out more expensive with additional work required to fit them. (Matt u know what i mean)
> 
> IMHO the best versions are made by PPI and Reiger, the latter of which looks great especially with that centre splitter on mattee's car!


Thanx mate.
Mine is SRS-TEC, from Germany. Cheaper than both Rieger and PPI, fitting was 100%. Audi A8 standard grille (S8 or A8 W12 can be used aswell)

First I ordered a front bumper made in Poland, but according to my local dealer the quality and fit was so poor he didnt even bother to sell it.

Here is my car with front bumper from SRS-TEC:


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

Dont be so silly.

If thats the look you want tt shop do an rstt lokalike


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

matteeee said:


> Mine is SRS-TEC, from Germany. Cheaper than both Rieger and PPI, fitting was 100%. Audi A8 standard grille (S8 or A8 W12 can be used aswell)


That looks really neat. Do you have a lighter/unphotoshoped picture? I'd like to see the detail more clearly.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Dash said:


> matteeee said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is SRS-TEC, from Germany. Cheaper than both Rieger and PPI, fitting was 100%. Audi A8 standard grille (S8 or A8 W12 can be used aswell)
> ...


Thanx mate. Product images on a silver TT-R can be found on www.srs-tec.de


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone coming to the rolling road day on Sat will be able to see my silver TTR with the PPI front on.


----------

